# SV newbie



## fullborebbq (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks for all the previous posts. I now have a new toy.














Found some neoprene from an old project.
The steak was previously cold smoked and rubbed with a porchini mushroom rub.
Set to 137deg. Two hours later





in for a sear





happy new year's eve dinner.
I know the taters were leftover, but the king crab made up for them.


----------



## kruizer (Jan 2, 2020)

Love surf and turf.


----------



## S-met (Jan 2, 2020)

SV is a fun toy. Has it's pros and cons just like everything. Great job with your 1st venture. I really like that you recognized an advantage/opportunity to insulate your cooking vessel.


----------



## xray (Jan 2, 2020)

Looks good! What did you think of the maiden voyage? Like S-Met said, there’s pros and cons associated with using SV.

I’m glad to see you used a leaner strip steak instead of a fattier ribeye. Ribeyes just don’t come out good with SV imho.. I much rather have them grilled or reverse seared.

The SV really shines with leaner proteins.


----------



## S-met (Jan 2, 2020)

SV does a great job on veggies. Tender but not mushy in about an hour around 180f. I add a tab of butter or splash of olive oil and seasoning.
Sometimes I'll add 1-2 butter knifes or spoons as weights to the vac-bag to help keep them submerged.


----------



## fullborebbq (Jan 2, 2020)

This one is low budget entry level unit,$50.00 on Amazon. Takes a bit of time to heat at only 850W. It is definitely not for the instan gratification crowd.

 I do like the idea of reheating meat without overcooking. I will try this theory with the leftover cold then hot smoked prime rib from last night! But that's a future post.


----------



## fullborebbq (Jan 2, 2020)

Question: how long do you let the meat stand after SV  before opening to RS?


----------



## S-met (Jan 2, 2020)

fullborebbq said:


> This one is low budget entry level unit,$50.00 on Amazon. Takes a bit of time to heat at only 850W. It is definitely not for the instan gratification crowd.
> 
> I do like the idea of reheating meat without overcooking. I will try this theory with the leftover cold then hot smoked prime rib from last night! But that's a future post.


850w is plenty. I have a 750w and a 1000w. From chilled water to warm may take a little longer, but I start with warm-hot water. Sometimes max tap hot. Sometimes I'll heat on the stove. I also have an electric water kettle with a 1.75l capacity and several settings between 160 and boiling. Pour into warm-hot tap water can get temps close quickly. 



fullborebbq said:


> Question: how long do you let the meat stand after SV  before opening to RS?


I let it sit 10-15 in the bag. Reserve the juice but pull the steak and pat dry. Let it sit for another 5-10min before searing on a lightly smoking cast iron.


----------



## fullborebbq (Jan 9, 2020)

After thinking about it starting with hot water makes sense. Since you are not cooking directly in the water (vac packed) it is less of a concern with the water coming from the HW tank. On the plus side as well my tank is set for 130 deg. and it actually came out at 129.5 to the vessel.


----------

